# Izovire/ Bradley Vrooman's shop rules.



## Dylan (Jan 29, 2011)

my order got sent to the wrong place and he got it back yesterday and he sent me an email and he sent me an extra puzzle free and he has answered all my questions, this might be a one off but does anyone else think his shop rules?

P.S his prices are cheap to and his delivery to the UK is very cheap for the distance! i would recommend his shop -- http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2011)

k.


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2011)

IZOVIRE MY BEST BUD.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 29, 2011)

....


----------



## Vinny (Jan 29, 2011)

So... Why is there an entire thread about this?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol I thought they set up ground rules for buying from their store or something.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Lol I thought they set up ground rules for buying from their store or something.


Same, I haven't heard the expression "____ rules!" for quite a while.


----------



## flan (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd have to second dylan. His shop and he, RULES!!


----------



## Mirzon (Feb 5, 2011)

Thought I'd post my two cents on PuzzleAddictions.com. I went to his shop today and was pleasantly surprised. Brad had spent quite some time shaving the extra plastic off the X-Cube (Blue) I was purchasing before I got there. Then put it together and lubed it in front of me making sure I understood how to put it together. Even going as far as to borrow pieces from his own cube to finish building mine. Brad also lubed a Gu Hong and had it ready for me. We spent a good couple of hours messing around with cubes as he tried to teach me the 4x4 and faster 3x3. He went above and beyond to make my experience great and because of that I will be buying everything I can through him. Thanks Brad .


----------



## ianography (Feb 5, 2011)

Mirzon said:


> Thought I'd post my two cents on PuzzleAddictions.com. I went to his shop today and was pleasantly surprised. Brad had spent quite some time shaving the extra plastic off the X-Cube (Blue) I was purchasing before I got there. Then put it together and lubed it in front of me making sure I understood how to put it together. Even going as far as to borrow pieces from his own cube to finish building mine. Brad also lubed a Gu Hong and had it ready for me. We spent a good couple of hours messing around with cubes as he tried to teach me the 4x4 and faster 3x3. He went above and beyond to make my experience great and because of that I will be buying everything I can through him. Thanks Brad .


 
Well that's good!


----------



## Dylan (Feb 5, 2011)

my cubes came today and he had lubed my Guhong.


----------



## pjk (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, Brad is great, and his store is too. Very reasonable prices and excellent service.


----------

